# squatting abandoned buildings



## Labea (Oct 31, 2007)

Just curious about what sort of things to look for when squatting a building. It should be abandoned (durr) and if im looking to have it for a longer term of time then just a week, like ACTUALLY squat it, i should be looking for the possibilities of getting plumbing to work, and maybe even electricity? Any advice on starting a squat, or is there an older thread on this?


----------



## finn (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, you should look up the ownership of the home if you want a pretty long term squat- someone distant and uncontactable would be great, since that means the police can't really say you're squatting if they can't locate the owner. Neighbors are the make or break deal, if they keep calling the cops on you, then you're pretty much screwed. But super important is to check out the roof, that will determine the structural integrity of the building, rotted wood over or under you is a very bad thing.

Plumbing is probably the worst thing, the copper pipes and fittings are the first thing that people strip from abandoned homes. People generally keep away from the electricity since they're scared of getting electrocuted, like me, for instance.


----------



## Zanzae (Oct 31, 2007)

In my mind, the best thing to do is get used to pissing in buckets and dumping it in the backyard or something, and shitting on newspaper and dumping that in a garbage. Get candles and a good headlamp, and you don't need electricity. You can make a rocket stove if you really need to cook. = oil or alcohol in a tin can with holes in the sides for ventilation and then cook whatever you need on top of it. This might be sketchy indoors? I'm not sure. Anwyays, it's good to find ways around those things. Or invest in solar panels that you can connect to plugs. Sometimes you can find outdoor taps on grocery stores and things. There are often other ways to do things.


----------



## Labea (Nov 1, 2007)

im hoping to get a squat here in alaska, cause i know a good measure of travelers who come up here, whether it be to hike or hop freight, and god knows i cant house all of them in my barn... i'd like to help with some sort of scene here, cause there is practically nothing... or maybe it should stay that way?


----------



## finn (Nov 2, 2007)

Setting up a squat for yourself is fine, but I wouldn't set up one for other people. Those who need their hand held to do actually squat are probably going to be the horrible clingy insecure types. Don't do it. 

But if you just want to learn how to do that stuff, then by all means go ahead...


----------



## Labea (Nov 2, 2007)

well everytime i move somewhere new i try to do something like this... but yeah alaska is, in all honesty and realization, not a great place for travelers when it comes to winter. Im still going to keep my eyes open for abandoned buildings. If i have to stay here for another 19 months, then by all means im going to try to enjoy it =)


----------



## Hoghead Bob (Nov 2, 2007)

Can you still "homestead" in Alaska?


----------



## Labea (Nov 3, 2007)

Widerstand said:


> Labea have you thought about doing some type of wilderness squating? You could really only do it in the summer up there since I don't believe your quite the outdoors women unless I am wrong.



yeah i have thought about it. a friend of mine wanted to come here and do that this summer, but he also wanted me to pay for his ticket for only two weeks.
also there is the issue of bears. im not sure i'd want to do it alone.
but its one of the things im looking forward to, as well as the ARR 
and it depends on what you consider an outdoors person.
i dont like to freeze and cant afford the gear to do that in the winter!
insanity... haha


----------



## Labea (Nov 4, 2007)

ArrowInOre said:


> ... Then you have the moose in town ALL YEAR round. On any given day you will either hear or see Bull Moose in down town Anchorage. I have pics that I took of a pair of young bulls eating the berries off the trees in the parking lot at Wal-Mart on Benson....



yeah last summer i was up here and we had this moose that kept trying to get to our garden, and the first time he came around my step dad shot him with a BB gun, but he came around again when i was the only one around and i tried to deterrr him and throw rocks but he went straight into the garden and ruined most of the strawberries and peas we had planted. Then he made the mistake of getting near my dog, dookie, who was just going crazy. he chomped down on that mooses nose and didnt let go for awhile, im surprised his neck didnt break.

moose.... bears... the great alaska =D


----------



## Myatezhnik (Jun 7, 2019)

Labea said:


> im hoping to get a squat here in alaska, cause i know a good measure of travelers who come up here, whether it be to hike or hop freight, and god knows i cant house all of them in my barn... i'd like to help with some sort of scene here, cause there is practically nothing... or maybe it should stay that way?



You’re in my dream place.
Can’t wait to get there. 
Also, I kinda support *not* being conducive to blowing the place up with travelers. 
Then again, non scumbags willing to work for their time in the greatness that is Alaska, that’s another story. 
I feel like I could have worded that far more eloquently 🤔 
I’m stranded in Memphis currently with piss luck and my brain is a tad on the fried side from it all. I’ll blame it on that. 

Anywho.
Cheers!


----------

